# Crazy Crosses



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

I have seen some interesting crosses in goats before but I really want to see a Boer/Angora cross. Anyone have one or have seen one? 

Show me your crazy crosses of all breeds!! We have Toggenburg/Boer cross and Toggenburg/Oberhasli cross ( those are not so crazy though).


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

how bout' Boer LaMancha?


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Very Nice! I like the body structure on that one.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Letty is awesome, my baby girl!
found one online for you!!!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Boergora. Hehe. Catchy name!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Boergora. Hehe. Catchy name!


Sounds like hes gonna gore you!!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL those are awesome, that Alien Boer is awesome. Im always on the look out for a Pygmy Boer Monster Geught!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> Im always on the look out for a Pygmy Boer Monster Geught!


Here is one for ya!
















Sarsparillas(50/50 PygmyxNigerian) first buckling. Sire was a boer.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awwww - awesome animal there..gorgeous.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable baby.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

SandyNubians said:


> Here is one for ya!
> View attachment 157891
> 
> View attachment 157893
> ...


Ooooh. Scary monster goat!
A very cute buckling. What does he look like now?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Ooooh. Scary monster goat!
> A very cute buckling. What does he look like now?


Wish I knew  He was born last year. Last update I got was when he was 4 months old.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

SandyNubians said:


> Wish I knew  He was born last year. Last update I got was when he was 4 months old.


It would be nice to see him now.


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Boergora. Hehe. Catchy name!


I have been calling it " Angorabora" in my head. heheheheh


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

This Picture needs a "LOVE " button. Can I use this am my screen background??


SandyNubians said:


> Here is one for ya!
> View attachment 157891
> 
> View attachment 157893
> ...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well these are not overly crazy crosses I just think these ones were kinda cool















These were my boer X alpine kids last year with their one airplane ear lol this is what I normally get
















Boer lamancha with his tiny floppy ears








Nubian Boer








This one the dam was a alpine X kinder and sire was a Boer 















Kiko Boer








This one is actually full Boer but I thought she was so cool. She had a cleft plate so I didn't get to see her grow past a few weeks 








And just a cross that you don't see often a Saanen X Boer


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, that boer doeling is gorgeous! Such unique colors. Could she have been a chimera? What a shame she passed away  She would have been a beautiful doe. 
That alpine/kinder X Boer looks a lot like tarzan! Tarzan is a (reg)50% though. Dam was alpine, sire was a FB boer. Do you ever know what happened to him/her?



Lisa Storksen said:


> Can I use this am my screen background??


If you want to. Go ahead! 


Lisa Storksen said:


> I have been calling it " Angorabora" in my head. heheheheh


:heehee: Now thats stuck in my head!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I ended up selling her at the auction. Her mom was the sweetest thing in the world. I didn’t really want another dairy cross at the time but my daughter just fell in love with her. But every single one of her kids were absolutely nuts!


----------



## RescueRancher (Jan 29, 2020)

6918557D-9956-4E19-9F59-65D0CF154D58




__
RescueRancher


__
Jan 29, 2020


__
1



Our La Mancha /Angora gal






This is our La Mancha /Angora cross a couple months ago. She's much fluffier now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I want to breed a Nubian/Angora but a Boer/Angora would be really cute too!
This is my crazy cross, she is Saanen/Toggenburg/Nubian/Boer! I might have forgotten a breed but I don't remember all of them.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Well these are not overly crazy crosses I just think these ones were kinda cool
> View attachment 158109
> View attachment 158111
> 
> ...


Omg! I NEED THAT NUBIANXBOER IN MY LIFE!!! :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::imsorry:


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

This is Olive, Boer/Myotonic as a kid. I need a current pic but her ears are crazy! They curve forward in front of her face. Plus the Myo adds all kinds of winter fluff!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She's a cutie


----------

